# IPB rod holders



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Have you tried posting on the ECC website and forum? or asking them directly? I'm sure they have 100's of pictures they could zip you in an email or something?


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

When I was at their shop looking at the IPB 16, their "shop" boat had some nifty fold-away horizontal rod holders. I'm not sure if they manufactured them or outsourced them. If you find out I'd be interested in knowing the source.


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

I used the ram tube 2000. took off the deck on the poling platform and counter sunk the screws, replaced the deck and now you can swivel them front side or rear.







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## FSUNole (Feb 11, 2009)

Tinskiff...I have seen a very similar (possibly identical) folding holder at marine surplus in bradenton. 

WPalm....I like that idea but I am looking for a side wall (gunnel) horizontal mount

Thanks guys


----------



## gordon_stokes (Mar 10, 2010)

Check these
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1282779652/11#11


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> This might be the wrong section to post this but does anyone have any pics or ideas for rod holders (horizontal) for the IPB 16?  I have checked plenty but it has been hard to find pics of other IPBS where the cockpit is shown.  It will be required to hold fly and spin.
> Also while I am asking, how have other owners run fuel lines (to below the front deck) and steering cables in this truly open cockpit and made it look clean.
> 
> Does anyone have any experinece with signature marine rod holders?
> Thanks


Just do it like Carolina skiff owners do.....
There's no way to hide it, just as long as it works it's all that matters!
put some wire loom over hoses and cables.


----------



## FSUNole (Feb 11, 2009)

Wtex...Nice rig... I think I will look a little closer at the fold out rod holders...they look better on the boat than I thought they would. How have they held up? Also, what type of speed are you getting with the 40 hp?

Thanks


----------



## gordon_stokes (Mar 10, 2010)

Full load----28-30


----------

